# Oh my God I suck



## cmhardw (May 18, 2006)

I just got a DNF on a 5x5x5 blindfolded solve... but it gets worse. I was off by one slice turn..... It gets even worse........ My mistake was in the LAST turn of the edge parity alg, literally the LAST turn of the whole solve. I ended only having to do the edge parity: r2 B2 U2 l U2 r' U2 r U2 F2 r F2 l' B2 r2 and I accidently did an m slice turn when doing the very last r2.

I can't describe how much that sucked to open my eyes to that. Oh my God I'm doing the parity error alg 100 times now as punishment.

I'm glad it happened at home and not in a competition though. At least I know now that I have to be oh my God incredibly careful when executing it now.

*SIGH*

Another day another solve.

I LOVE doing the big cubes blindfolded so much. It's such an intense high to get a good solve and also have it be a fast time. But the downside is that it's also such an intense low and sucks so bad when you make a stupid mistake like this at the very end of a 40 minute plus solve.



Chris


----------



## dougreed (May 18, 2006)

Wow. That sucks at a level I can only begin to comprehend.

But hey, look at the bright side. You got one slice turn away from solving the 5x5x5 blindfolded. 

My <censored> hero. 

-Doug


----------



## pjk (May 18, 2006)

That is still impressive.


----------



## pjgat09 (May 18, 2006)

As much as that sucks, it is about three million times better than I can do! Kepp it up!


----------



## Joël (May 19, 2006)

Oh, Chris!!

Yeah that really sucks... Tough luck..


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 28, 2006)

Ahhh! One slice! Thats a pain. And whoah! Around 40 minutes?! You improved by 15 minutes since the last time I saw you. You ROCK! 

Chris Hardwick: My cubing idol... cuz he owns so much


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 28, 2006)

Would that count as DNF or +2? Unless I'm misinterpreting this, your M slice finished one quarter turn from solved. That would be a +2 in speedcubing, wouldn't it? Or is there no such thing as +2 in BLD?


----------



## Marcus (Aug 14, 2006)

It really sucks to get so close without finishing.

Off topic: Im really excited to see the rest of the blindfold tutorial on bigger cubes. How is it going?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marcus_@Aug 14 2006, 07:12 PM
> *Off topic: Im really excited to see the rest of the blindfold tutorial on bigger cubes. How is it going?*



Are you the Marcus who can blindsolve the 4x4 even faster than Chris? If so, *you* should write a tutorial


----------



## Marcus (Aug 15, 2006)

No, unfourtanly I'm not. I'm only solving the 3x3x3 blindfolded. But I hope I could learn to solve the bigger cubes.


----------



## cubehead (Aug 25, 2006)

chris, i saw you break the world record for blindfold 5x5 in san fran. you're amazing, dude. give yourself a break.


----------

